

Hacker calls me and says he tapped my phone. WTF? - tomordonez

I called him back and no answer. I tried to reset my phone and it says &quot;error&quot;. I also cannot turn it off. What is going on?
======
TheSisb2
What kind of phone? I don't know anything about this stuff but I can google
and try to help

